# It's here! Elgin Bluebird



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

As you can see it's the bare bones but the great thing is, it exists! It's a survivor!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

Enjoying the moment. My first ride on a Bluebird


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 31, 2014)

Very cool...

I must ask, are you that tall? Or is the bluebird that small of a bike?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 31, 2014)

The pic of you on that bike is EXACTLY why I'm not into ballooners...They are tiny when you're 6'4" or taller.


Looks like a good start though!!


----------



## 509clunk (Oct 31, 2014)

*Naked bird*

So cool!! Banana seat and apes just for the heck of it!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2014)

WTF! Did someone try to "pray the gay away" on the fork and make it straight?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 31, 2014)

Kool!!!

...but is it a 20"er, or are you huge?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice lots of potential there, congrats!


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Kool!!!
> 
> ...but is it a 20"er, or are you huge?




I'm 6'5" and 19 so probably going to be 6'6' before it's over...

It's okay. I used it in football in high school. Now I just ride on tiny bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 31, 2014)

I dig it just the way it is, of course 
If it had found me I'd straighten the fork then spend the rest of my lifetime looking for *rusty* bluebird parts hehehe
Big congrats


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

My girl fits it much better! She loves it and that's all that matters!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> ...She loves it and that's all that matters!
> 
> Ain't that the truth - good for you, man.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 31, 2014)

Send me that fork so i can straighten it......   eek


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2014)

Send me the rest of the bike. I want it!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 31, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> Send me that fork so i can straighten it......   eek



I think the rear also has the same issue yours did..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks all! I didn't get a good picture of it but that badge is very nice. Still has nice original paint!


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 31, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> Send me that fork so i can straighten it......   eek




...don't you mean bend it back to curved?


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 31, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> ...don't you mean bend it back to curved?



Ha!    Cant ride good with no caster


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 31, 2014)

*BB*

*Ok.........parts huntin time.

If you need a rear fender, I have a Skylark one here that should do the trick.

PM if you need pix etc.*


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Oct 31, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> *Ok.........parts huntin time.
> 
> If you need a rear fender, I have a Skylark one here that should do the trick.
> 
> PM if you need pix etc.*




Pm sent


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 2, 2014)

*Other bluebird parts for you*

Dude! (Pardon the Cali expression) That's awesome that your girl likes it, that's my favorite photo. Vintage bikes are the great equalizer... no matter the stature or condition, we all love them and love to see them. Thanks for posting! Although stripped down, that bike still has some great parts! The horn/light buttons are STOOPID hard to find, the neck is also a tough one as is the orig. head badge... nice find!

I have some parts you may want I collected when I was doing my last bluebird including the correct chain wheel, glass headlight lens, etc... please PM me if you are interested?

Balloonatic O-O


----------

